# Is there really a nice to be so abusive?



## fred974 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Has anyone got anything to say about this blog:
[removed]

I'm not impress 

...and how much of this article is true?
[removed]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2013)

This has been discussed on the forums before. The guy is a troll. Best not to respond at all.

[Closed]


----------

